# Access 2007 Cigar Dossier



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

I use an Access database to track my humidor inventory and record my thoughts about the cigars I smoke. It's worked pretty well for me and I thought I'd see if anyone else would be interested in using it.

It's not perfect and I don't claim to be a database programmer, but it's working reliably for me.

It's written in Access 2007. I'm not sure about backward compatibility with older versions, but I suspect it will work in Access 2010. I could also package it with a runtime distribution for anyone that wants to use it but doesn't have Office.

If you do use it, it will take a fair amount of dedication to keep it up to date. I think I've got OCD, so it works for me, but others might think it's way too much work.

The basics of how it works are as follows:


When you order new cigars, you enter them into the humidor database with information about where you purchased them, how much you paid, how many you bought, characteristics of each cigar, and a photo (which I steal from online retailers).
When you smoke a cigar, you create a dossier entry based on one of the cigars in your humidor. There you can rate the cigar's burn, write a mini review, and give it a rating (0-100).
The database keeps track of several statistics such as how much your habit costs per day, the value of your inventory, etc.
It also tracks the current humidor inventory by subtracting the cigars you smoke from your purchases.
Finally, there are several reports to show your buying habits, inventory, who's been sending you cigar bombs, etc.

Update: Download at Cigar Dossier v1.2

Update 2: If you're missing the font used for the titles, download this: Font used in the forms. Copy this to your Windows\Fonts folder and install if necessary. Windows 7 does this automatically. I'm not sure about older versions of Windows.

Update 3: If you don't have Office 2007, you can try this installer which should install the database with the Access Runtime and allow you to use it without having Office installed: Cigar Dossier v1.2 Installer with Runtime . You'll probably still need to install the font although it's included in the installer.

Update 4: I made some updates to the forms and reports. The above links are for the new version. Here's a change log:


Added "Comparison" button to "Cigar Dossier" form. It opens a new multiple list form called "Cigar Comparison" that shows previous cigars of the same type and their individual reviews.
Added Manufacturer to the "Cigar Purchases by Retailer" report. Removed Retailer from details to save space since it is included as the section heading. Also, added a sort by "Purchase Type" so that samplers and the like are grouped together.
Decreased width of "Description" field and expanded "Purchase Type" field on "Cigar Purchases by Manufacturer" report.
Modified "Cigar Inventory" report to group by "Manufacturer" since it wasn't included in the report and there wasn't room in the details to include it on every line.
Added "Manufacturer" to the "Bomb_Query" so that it could be added to the "Bombs!" report.
Added "Manufacturer" to the "Bombs!" report and changed layout to landscape so the new field would fit.
Added error checking that prevents crash when the "Edit Current Cigar" button was pushed before cigars had been added to the database.
I compacted the database after removing my records. That should reset the autonumbered ID fields. Now, the first record entered should use ID 1 instead of ID 194 or something like that. That's not something you see in the interface, but it was bugging me anyway.

There are also some basic instructions in post number 8.

And, here are updated pics that include the changes:


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

WOW, that is great. I was just thinking about making a spreadsheet for an inventory. I was hooked on yours until I read that it keeps track of how much you spend. :scared: Scary thought. So can it send via email???


----------



## clintgeek (May 8, 2010)

This. Is. Awesome. I've been using an Excel spreadsheet to accomplish the same information but I've been dreaming about a system like this. My day just got more fun! Thank you!

How do I get a copy? I didn't see a download link.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Damn, and I was thinking my little excel humi-inventory, rating working sheet was a little much!


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Bunker said:


> Damn, and I was thinking my little excel humi-inventory, rating working sheet was a little much!


Wait a sec, you guys keep a running inventory of your smokes??? Wow, you guys have waaay too much time on your hands!!! I keep my inventory in my head...its not that big YET!!!!!


----------



## Straight Up Cigars (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow... that is the best I have seen yet! Nice work.

I picture this being a sweet application for a site like puff, or any other site where you log in and have a profile. 

Very cool!


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

Here are some basic instructions for using it:


Create a directory to keep photos in.
Open the Cigar Dossier database and click on the "View Humidor" button. Don't press the "Edit Current Cigar" button until you've added some cigars to the database or it might crash. Like I said, I'm not a programmer.
Click the "Select Default Image Directory" button.
Enter the path to the folder you created in the "Default Image Directory" field.
Click "Save and Close"
Start entering cigar information in the Humidor Inventory page.
Save 200x200 images in the directory you created earlier. Append the file name to the end of the path listed on the Humidor Inventory page. That will update the photo.
As you smoke, use the Cigar Dossier page to record what you've smoked.

If the fonts don't show up properly, download this:

Font used in the database


Save it to your Windows\Fonts folder.
If that doesn't automatically install it, try right clicking on it and looking for "Install".
Or, put it in the Fonts folder and double click on it.
One of those should install it.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

This is awesome, and perfect timing! I was just about to start a spreadsheet to keep track of what I have on hand. Thanks!


----------



## Necrodomis (Apr 14, 2008)

Awesome work. Im starting to put some of my data in, and its making me depressed, yet excited at the same time.. :r thanks a lot. It looks great


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

Impressive!!!!


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

If you give this a try, please let me know how it works. And, thanks for the kind words.


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

Necrodomis said:


> Awesome work. Im starting to put some of my data in, and its making me depressed, yet excited at the same time.. :r thanks a lot. It looks great


Did you have any issues with the fonts?

I felt the same way when I had it calculate the total cost. I thought, hmmm, that can't be right. But, it was.

Glad to hear you like it. Have fun!


----------



## Necrodomis (Apr 14, 2008)

jimrockford said:


> Did you have any issues with the fonts?
> 
> I felt the same way when I had it calculate the total cost. I thought, hmmm, that can't be right. But, it was.
> 
> Glad to hear you like it. Have fun!


I had to download them, but I just installed it and it works fine.

Everything is coming together well. I just need to remember how some were and backtrack. haha


----------



## Enlil (Jun 10, 2010)

This isnt the kind of thing I am prone to using, but it looks to me like it was a lot of work. I am impressed. Thanks for sharing your work.


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

Yes, you have OCD and spend WAY too much time on this... 

Downloading it now... LOL  

I think we all are at least a little OCD... isnt that part of the fun?  

Awesome work on the DB, looks very slick


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Wow. What a fantasic database. This blows my dinky spreadsheet out of the water and sends it straight into orbit. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## seyer0686 (Aug 23, 2008)

This is awesome. I thought my excel spreadsheet was cool. I guess I'll have something to work on later tonight.


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

A few notes about things that might not be immediately apparent:


The "Bargain Index" field was an attempt to find bargains among cheap smokes that I rate highly. I never really did anything with it, but the formula behind it is [My Rating]/([Price]+20). I added 20 to the price to reduce the impact it had on the overall rating. Otherwise, cheap smokes would score high even if they rated low.
You can edit cigar details in both the dossier and the humidor. Either place affects all cigars of that type. So, if you change the wrapper type for a cigar in the dossier, it will change the listing for each time you smoke that cigar.
The combo box for choosing a cigar in the dossier lists the entire humidor database. I wanted to restrict it to only cigars that are listed in the humidor with a quantity greater than zero, but had problems implementing that because it's a calculated field. I changed part of the layout and I think it's possible now, but I haven't gotten around to implementing that yet.
The Cigar Inventory report lists cigars that don't have a quantity remaining of zero. That means it will list cigars with quantities of less than zero. I did that on purpose so that I could go back and figure out how I smoked cigars I didn't have.
When you create an entry in the dossier or the humidor, there's no button to save that record. It updates the database as you go. Changing to another field is enough to update it. Just make sure you save the database when you exit.
The far right button at the top of the dossier form underneath "Add Cigar to Humidor" is used to add a new cigar entry to the dossier.
For bombs, enter the bomber's name in the "Retailer" field, bomb in the "Purchase Type" field, and check the "Gifted?" box. Then, they'll show up in the "Bombs!" report correctly.
There's not a lot of error checking implemented, so be careful with entries. Not a lot means pretty much none.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Downloading now.

I tried using an inventory app on my iPhone, but ended up dropping the idea. I guess I'm not OCD enough. I would occasionally forget to mark in the app when I smoked one, and conversely I would sometimes take a bunch out of my humi to take out with me and return some of them, but forget to return them on the app. For me, keeping an inventory like that is completely useless unless it was 100% accurate, and mine never seemed to be.

However, I've been looking for a way to keep track of what I've smoked and what I thought of it, and this looks like the ticket.

Thanks!!!


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

One thing I noticed is that when I click on Inventory Report, it doesn't include the Brand name field column.


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

marked said:


> One thing I noticed is that when I click on Inventory Report, it doesn't include the Brand name field column.


You're right. Before I wrote the database, I was keeping track of my cigars in an Excel spreadsheet and had all the cigar information in a single field. When I created the database, I added the Manufacturer field but imported my data as it was. In the end, I had the Manufacturer information in both fields and figured it wasn't needed in the report.

If you have Office 2007 installed, you should be able to add that field to the report pretty easily. If you want some help with that, let me know. The other option is to add that information to the Description field.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Very nicely done.
I use a spreadsheet, which I'll probably stick with, for now.

Here are a couple of suggested enhancements, for a rainy day:

(1) Implement a true smoking log, so that if you smoke a given blend more than once, you can have separate entries, each one indicating how much age the stick had when you smoked it and the impressions you got.

(2) Add a field for the lowest price you've ever seen the cigar. I find that very useful when shopping.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

jimrockford said:


> You're right. Before I wrote the database, I was keeping track of my cigars in an Excel spreadsheet and had all the cigar information in a single field. When I created the database, I added the Manufacturer field but imported my data as it was. In the end, I had the Manufacturer information in both fields and figured it wasn't needed in the report.
> 
> If you have Office 2007 installed, you should be able to add that field to the report pretty easily. If you want some help with that, let me know. The other option is to add that information to the Description field.


Yeah, I'd like to try it. I may end up deleting it and going with the other method, but would like to see how it looks. If you could talk me through it that would be great. I do have Office 07, but I've never really messed around with Access.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm also trying to figure out how to get pictures into it.


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

marked said:


> Yeah, I'd like to try it. I may end up deleting it and going with the other method, but would like to see how it looks. If you could talk me through it that would be great. I do have Office 07, but I've never really messed around with Access.


This should do it:


In the navigation pane, double click on "Cigar_Inventory_Query".
Change to "Design View".
You should see a relationship between the "Humidor" table and the "Cigars_Remaining_Query". In the list of fields in the Humidor table, double click on "Manufacturer". That will add it to the field list along the bottom. You might have to scroll to the right to see it.
Save that query and close it.
Next, double click the "Cigar_Inventory_Report" in the navigation pane.
Switch to "Design View".
Press the "Add Existing Fields" button at the right side of the ribbon bar.
Click and drag "Manufacturer" from the field list onto the report. As you drag it across the field headings under the page header, you'll see a vertical yellow line which shows where it will be inserted.
Save the report.
If you plan to print the report, you'll probably have to play with the field widths to get it to fit on a single page. You can do that by switching back and forth between design view and print preview.
If you have any questions, let me know.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

This is awesome!!!!! Can't wait to start using it. I will definately be going back and putting all my cigars into this. Thank you


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

jimrockford said:


> This should do it:
> 
> 
> In the navigation pane, double click on "Cigar_Inventory_Query".
> ...


Okay...got that. Now, how do I get it to sort by Manufacturer, then by Description? I figured out how to get it to sort by Manufacturer, but not how to sort by Description as a secondary sort.


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

marked said:


> Okay...got that. Now, how do I get it to sort by Manufacturer, then by Description? I figured out how to get it to sort by Manufacturer, but not how to sort by Description as a secondary sort.



Open the "Cigar_Inventory_Report" in layout view.
At the bottom of the report window, you should see "Sort by Manufacturer" and then under that, "Add a sort".
Click "Add a sort" and choose a secondary sort value from the list.


----------



## Halen (Sep 4, 2010)

That's a sweet database! Wish I could take advantage of using it, but I'm on a Mac.


----------



## iairj84 (Aug 29, 2009)

Halen said:


> That's a sweet database! Wish I could take advantage of using it, but I'm on a Mac.


I'm in the same boat. Trying to find a database program (free) for mac is difficult. I would love to use it on the mac without needing to use bootcamp for windows just for this.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

jimrockford said:


> Open the "Cigar_Inventory_Report" in layout view.
> At the bottom of the report window, you should see "Sort by Manufacturer" and then under that, "Add a sort".
> Click "Add a sort" and choose a secondary sort value from the list.


Hmmm....I'm not seeing the "Sort by" and "Add a Sort" at the bottom of the report window.


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

marked said:


> Hmmm....I'm not seeing the "Sort by" and "Add a Sort" at the bottom of the report window.


That's because I missed a step:


Open the "Cigar_Inventory_Report" in layout view.
Click on the "Group & Sort" button under "Grouping & Totals" in the format ribbon bar.
At the bottom of the report window, you should see "Sort by Manufacturer" and then under that, "Add a sort".
Click "Add a sort" and choose a secondary sort value from the list.


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

That is an interesting system, and very well organized. Unfortunately, I can't quit my job and stay home to inventory my cigars! eace:


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

i've got a humi tracking program on my phone that i use and am always disapointed because it is lacking the features i want. This looks like exactly what i want. Thanks for sharing, I know what i will be doing tonight. Either smokign a cigar, entering cigars in to Access or both :biggrin1:

Thanks for all the hard work putting this together and your willingness to share it with fellow puffers.


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

1029henry said:


> That is an interesting system, and very well organized. Unfortunately, I can't quit my job and stay home to inventory my cigars! eace:


Oh, come on, it's not that bad. You can still work part time. You'll just have to cut down on your sleep a little.


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

I made a few changes to the forms and reports to include some ideas people had. I changed the download links in the first post to point to the new version. Unfortunately, I don't know if there is an easy way to upgrade if you've already started using it but you're welcome to try.

Here's a change log:


Added "Comparison" button to "Cigar Dossier" form. It opens a new multiple list form called "Cigar Comparison" that shows previous cigars of the same type and their individual reviews.
Added Manufacturer to the "Cigar Purchases by Retailer" report. Removed Retailer from details to save space since it is included as the section heading. Also, added a sort by "Purchase Type" so that samplers and the like are grouped together.
Decreased width of "Description" field and expanded "Purchase Type" field on "Cigar Purchases by Manufacturer" report.
Modified "Cigar Inventory" report to group by "Manufacturer" since it wasn't included in the report and there wasn't room in the details to include it on every line.
Added "Manufacturer" to the "Bomb_Query" so that it could be added to the "Bombs!" report.
Added "Manufacturer" to the "Bombs!" report and changed layout to landscape so the new field would fit.
Added error checking that prevents crash when the "Edit Current Cigar" button was pushed before cigars had been added to the database.
I compacted the database after removing my records. That should reset the autonumbered ID fields. Now, the first record entered should use ID 1 instead of ID 194 or something like that. That's not something you see in the interface, but it was bugging me anyway.


----------



## treatneggy (Jul 1, 2010)

Looking forward to trying this out, since I currently don't have any kind of inventory set up.

I'll have to fudge some of the numbers though, I don't have price paid available for anything older than 1 year, plus I have a bunch of sample packs I have know idea when I bought them.

Still, will be interesting to get everything inventoried.


----------



## Turtle (Aug 24, 2010)

Kevin - this is amazing. Simply amazing. I'm extremely looking forward to playing around with this system.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Very nice work Jim!


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words. I hope you guys are able to get some use out of it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

How did i miss this:ask:
Nice work Jimbo!:thumb:


----------



## Turtle (Aug 24, 2010)

Bump!:bump:

Have a question for you tomorrow... but for now, sleep.


----------



## Turtle (Aug 24, 2010)

So for some reason Jim/Kevin I can't seem to get the picture to load - seems I have everything else under control but I can't seem to generate that.

I've changed the path to the correct directory (added a folder in Pictures called Cigar Photos) and have stashed pictures in there such as Vintage2002 etc.

But when I change the path at the bottom of the screen (after saving the directory as c:\users\<username>\Pictures\Cigar Photos) to ...\pictures\Cigar Photos\Vintage2002 it doesn't like it.

Any thoughts?


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

Turtle said:


> So for some reason Jim/Kevin I can't seem to get the picture to load - seems I have everything else under control but I can't seem to generate that.
> 
> I've changed the path to the correct directory (added a folder in Pictures called Cigar Photos) and have stashed pictures in there such as Vintage2002 etc.
> 
> ...


Sorry it's taken a couple of days to respond. I've been out of town.

Anyway, try this to double check the image path: Copy the text out of the Image Path field and then paste it into the "Run" box in your Windows Start menu. Press Enter and the photo should open in your default image viewer. If you're using Windows 7 or Vista, it's the "Search" box instead of "Run".

If that doesn't work, then the path is probably incorrect. Make sure you're specifying the full path including the file extension. I notice you didn't include that in the path you typed into your post. It should end it .jpg, .png, .***, or .gif.

Also, make sure the image dimensions are 200x200 pixels. I paste my images into a photo editing program and resize them if they aren't correct. You can download a pretty good free photo editing app at Paint.NET - Free Software for Digital Photo Editing if you don't already have one. I like to save my images in the .png format, but .jpg works well also.

If you know the path isn't correct, open Windows Explorer and navigate to the directory where your images are stored. Right click on one of the images and select Properties. You should get a dialog box like the one below:










Highlight the path in the Location field (circled in blue) and paste that into the "Default Image Directory" field in the Cigar Dossier. You can get to that by pressing the "Select Default Image Directory" button on the Humidor form. Add a "/" to the end of the path so you don't have to type that in every time you add a cigar to the humidor.

Then, when you do add cigars, the path will already be populated and you'll just need to paste the filename to the end of the path. You can get that from the same properties dialog (also circled in blue). The photo should show up in the Cigar Dossier as soon as you hit enter or tab after completing the path.

Let me know if that doesn't fix it for you.


----------



## lbiislander (Oct 15, 2010)

iairj84 said:


> I'm in the same boat. Trying to find a database program (free) for mac is difficult. I would love to use it on the mac without needing to use bootcamp for windows just for this.


C'mon brother Kevin, we NEED a Mac version!
Great work BTW. +1


----------



## Peter584 (Oct 19, 2010)

I can't open it in Access 2010. Anyone else run 2010?


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

Peter584 said:


> I can't open it in Access 2010. Anyone else run 2010?


I don't have 2010 to try it but assumed it would work. What kind of problem are you having?


----------



## Peter584 (Oct 19, 2010)

I deleted it and downloaded it again and it opens now!!! Thanks


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

Peter584 said:


> I deleted it and downloaded it again and it opens now!!! Thanks


Cool! I hope it works for you.

There are a few bugs that I fixed after I uploaded that version, but then my house was burglarized and they stole my laptop with the only copy. I never got around to uploading it. The one available for download is fairly complete, though.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

I have access 2010... My computer no likey... Can it be made to work with 10?

NVM.... If any of you guys are running 10

Just go to this website and DL access 07... I will not effect your computer for running 10...

dang... won't let me post yet since i have less then 30 post.... But the window that pops up during install has the link you need to type into you search bar to get the dl.


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

thanks for the program, looks like it will make keeping track of what i like/dislike much easier


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

How do you add a photo? I click the box and it takes me to CI... Now what?

How do I use photos that are on other websites or on my computer?


thanks


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

KcJason1 said:


> How do you add a photo? I click the box and it takes me to CI... Now what?
> 
> How do I use photos that are on other websites or on my computer?
> 
> thanks


It goes to CI just to make it easier to find a photo to use, but you can get one from anywhere. Just make sure it is 200x200 pixels so that Access doesn't have to resize it. Once you find one, save it to a directory on your computer.

Then, when you enter a cigar into the Humidor form, one of the fields is the path to the photo. It should have a default partial path in the field already. This path can be changed to match the location you've saved your pictures to by pressing the "Select Default Image Directory" button on the Humidor form. That way, you'll only have to append the name of the picture to the end of the path as you enter additional cigars.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

This is pretty amazing I was goingto download it... then I remembered I don't have a computer. lol. I need something like this for my droid.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> This is pretty amazing I was goingto download it... then I remembered I don't have a computer. lol. I need something like this for my droid.


There's an iPhone app by PuroExpress that is close. It has a "My Humidor" part where you can enter Brand, Name, Take a photo, # of cigars, Type, Gauge, Length, and Rating, then another section below that to enter comments. There's also a part of it called "Tasting Notes" where you can enter notes for cigars, wine, whiskey, tea, and coffee. I haven't really used it yet, but I should. I'm just too lazy to go through my humidors and count everything up.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

No droid app? Damn... now arrays its hard to find an app for iphone that isn't available for the droid.... I would love an app like that.... but most of my cigars are singles... from bombs, events, and samplers.... and I only have the date writtin down for 75% of them.... so getting started would be a pain In The ass for me.... but I would do it.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks so much for sharing this! I was using cigarbriefcase which is just too basic. It really offers very little where yours is a work of art compared to it! Now the problem is switching ver and reentering the data from one to the other.


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> Thanks so much for sharing this! I was using cigarbriefcase which is just too basic. It really offers very little where yours is a work of art compared to it! Now the problem is switching ver and reentering the data from one to the other.


I hope you get some use out of it. If you have any questions, let me know.



gibson_es said:


> This is pretty amazing I was goingto download it... then I remembered I don't have a computer. lol. I need something like this for my droid.


It looks like there are a couple of apps in the Market. I downloaded the trial for MyCigarBook Plus. I'm not all that impressed, but it's a start. The others are outrageously priced between $.99 and $2.99.

Wait, you don't have a computer? That's crazy talk.


----------



## UGA07 (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks Kevin, great dossier!

Is the smoked cigar count supposed to tally itself or am I supposed to enter that manually?


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

UGA07 said:


> Thanks Kevin, great dossier!
> 
> Is the smoked cigar count supposed to tally itself or am I supposed to enter that manually?


It should update itself but it might not do it right away. The way Access works, sometimes the updates seem random but it's just the way it's designed.

I actually updated a lot of the reporting stuff to make it more responsive, but lost the changes when my laptop was stolen. I never got a chance to upload it.


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

This is sexy and perfect looking. Thank you sir.


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

Just got done adding all my cigars into the database and I have to say, I haven't seen a single thing wrong with it.

Fantastic work man.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Nope no computer. Long story on that one. Been without one for over a month now. I decided that im gong to save for a mac. Droid does a good job of giving me the basic functions til I got the cash.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm having trouble removing cigars from inventory.. As If i was to smoke them... I will Click them and it won't change how many i smoked. Sometimes it will Changeadd and other times it will subtract sticks off the list of cigars i have smoked. I will even hit save and when I open the program back up it will be at its prior state before trying to edit... What Am I doing wrong? I need to get about 15 sticks out of inventory that I have smoked and was to lazy to enter. So I need to catch the dossier back up to date!

Thanks


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

KcJason1 said:


> I'm having trouble removing cigars from inventory.. As If i was to smoke them... I will Click them and it won't change how many i smoked. Sometimes it will Changeadd and other times it will subtract sticks off the list of cigars i have smoked. I will even hit save and when I open the program back up it will be at its prior state before trying to edit... What Am I doing wrong? I need to get about 15 sticks out of inventory that I have smoked and was to lazy to enter. So I need to catch the dossier back up to date!
> 
> Thanks


Jason,

A few questions:

1. Are any of the cigars listed in the Humidor under separate entries? For instance, maybe you ordered a 5 pack of cigars from cigar.com and entered them and then later ordered another 5 pack of identical cigars from famous-smoke.com and created a separate entry for those.
2. Just so I'm sure we're on the same page... The way to remove a cigar from the inventory is to create a dossier entry when you smoke it. Then, the "Quantity Remaining" field is recalculated by subtracting the number of dossier entries for that particular humidor entry from the "Quantity Purchased" field.
3. Do you want to send me your database so I can take a look at it? I'm a little concerned there might be some corruption or unexpected entries in one of the forms. I can attempt to fix it and send it back if you like. If you want to do that, send me a PM and I'll give you an email address to send it to.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow Jim this definitely beats my spreadsheet. Also since I'm just starting out, entering my 30 cigars won't take long. 

Great Job


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

Awesome! Great job with this!

Now only if you could make it run on my droid!


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

Glad you guys like it. I'd also like a decent dossier app for the Droid. I've tried a couple of the free ones but gave up on them pretty quickly. I'm sure somebody will come up with something good eventually. The number of apps has exploded over the last year.


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2011)

Kevin this is a really great dossier, :tuthis is impressive! No exaggeration there.
Better than anything I’ve seen yet. It’s very generous of you to share your time and talent with all of us.

:hail: Thank you.

That being said, and meant.

I took your work and customized it (real basic stuff) to work for me the best I could. 
Being that I don’t know Jack sh*t about access.
Basically just resizing items to fit my needs so I don’t have a slide bar at the bottom. Adding a delete button for new entries made in error. Changed label to shape with a drop down combo box, but couldn’t figure out how to actually rename it in the data base; so it still thinks it’s a label. (if u know what I mean) enlarged the notes area quite a bit. Made the purchase type & retailer into combo boxes too.
But I still can’t figure out how to add a new combo box named “Draw” above the notes. 
With the descriptions of: 
Loose
Easy
Nice
Moderate
Firm
Tight
Headache

I’m at a lost there. :help: :?:

I do have a few questions about the idea/suggestion of development.

In the humidor section; wouldn’t it be nice for reentering more of the same stock cigars that one buys over and over; to have drop downs in the first two boxes the first would be the main brand the second the cigar line.

Ex.
>Rocky Patel
Then
>edge or vintage etc.. In the second box. (which is what the boxes are now, but expand on them) Pretty much like you have in the dossier; it remembers what previous entries of info we have entered in humidor. Why not have it in for the humidor too?

Of course one might have to make sight changes like size, but all the other general cigar characteristics stay the same: origin, filler, rating, etc. which is time consuming to track down and keep reentering. The other info like purchase date down thru who, price, and how many; would probably always be a variable anyway, I wouldn’t bother to retain that info.

I’m also puzzled as to what to do with the old “0” left inventory of cigars in humidor. If I delete them the data history of reports would be affected, right?


Why ask/suggests all this to you,… cause I have no idea :dunno: how to make it all happen; maybe you can? 

Because if I did, I'd a done it all, then sent it to you for your approval and redistrbution of the updated version; all credited to you. :first:

So..
Whata’ ya’ know?
Whata’ ya’ hear?
Whata’ ya’ say?
Whata’ ya’ think?

:ss


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Hell of a program there. I was toying around with it last night and decided that I should not put values on anything. Could prove disastrous...


----------



## EARN (Feb 22, 2011)

This is awesome. I'm just learning access for my job. This is going to keep me busy for a while updating. Good work!!


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

Mr Mike said:


> Kevin this is a really great dossier, :tuthis is impressive! No exaggeration there.
> Better than anything I've seen yet. It's very generous of you to share your time and talent with all of us.
> 
> :hail: Thank you.


Wow, thanks! Let's see if I can help you with some of this stuff...



> Changed label to shape with a drop down combo box, but couldn't figure out how to actually rename it in the data base; so it still thinks it's a label. (if u know what I mean)


I think you mean the "Band" field, correct? If so, open "Humidor: Table" in design view. From there, you can change the name of the field. Save and close the table. After that, change the associated field labels in the "Humidor" and "Cigar Dossier" forms.



> But I still can't figure out how to add a new combo box named "Draw" above the notes.
> With the descriptions of:
> Loose
> Easy
> ...


Open "Cigar Dossier: Table" in design view. Create a new field called "Draw" with a data type of "Text". Save and close the table. Next, open the Cigar Dossier form in design view. Add a new combo box control to the form. In the "Combo Box Wizard", select "I will type in the values that I want" and press Next. When prompted to enter the drop down values, enter your list (loose, easy, etc) and press Next. Select "Remember the value for later use" and press Next. Enter "Draw" for the label name and press Finish. Next, with the "unbound" field selected, press the down arrow in the "Control Source" entry in the property sheet and choose "Draw". Then, just move the new field to the correct position in the form.



> I do have a few questions about the idea/suggestion of development.
> 
> In the humidor section; wouldn't it be nice for reentering more of the same stock cigars that one buys over and over; to have drop downs in the first two boxes the first would be the main brand the second the cigar line.
> 
> ...


I actually had a version of the Cigar Dossier that did exactly what you've described. Unfortunately, I lost my only copy when my laptop was stolen. If I remember correctly, I created two queries based on the humidor form; one returned all of the manufacturers (with no duplicates) and the other matched just the description associated with the selected manufacturer. Once I had those queries working, I added those as the control sources for the appropriate fields. I think the final part was an "After Update" action to fill in the rest of the fields in the form based on the entry cooresponding to the selected "description".



> I'm also puzzled as to what to do with the old "0" left inventory of cigars in humidor. If I delete them the data history of reports would be affected, right?


Once you create a humidor entry, you don't want to delete it. The dossier and reports rely on those old entries. You could wind up with a situation where the cigars that show up in the dossier don't match the ratings you give them. That would completely mess up everything you've recorded and be damn near impossible to straighten out. It's also a good reason to make a backup of the database occasionally.

Anyway, I hope this helps. Let me know how it turns out.


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2011)

Kevin you are right on time.. You da' MAN ! :thumb:

With your help I made those adjustments in about 40 minutes or so&#8230; Seemed fast to me.

But I do have to say, you lost me with the last part about referencing the two queries based 
on the humidor form. I made two simple query wizards one I called "Cigar_Manufacturer" & "Cigar_Description"
in the humidor section. In the 1st query I added just the field of manufacturer. 2nd I added the fields of "description, origin filler ect, all the way to rating" [Am I even creating them correctly :?:]

Now,&#8230; how to line them up in/on the form fields; that seems to be a whole nother deal. Plus, how is the 2nd query "Cigar_description" going to know that once we selected the name brand and then go to description that we only want to see all previous cigar line options form just that manufacturers previous listing info?

I tried going into "Humidor:Table" and renaming the fields "manufacturer" & "description" to the query names [ :doh: in hindsight, I realized that I was chg. the very fields that the queries I created were going to use to gather the intel; so i backed up there] So then I tried going into properties of each of those fields on the form, but since they wasn't any option in the drop down under control source to select them, I typed the added query names to the existing manually. Then when I leave design and go back to form view, nothing changes, the form fields don't become row source type with table queries (of course, I stole those words off what the dossier form sez in properties under "Humidor_Selection". You must know by now, I really don't know what I'm talking about.)

I think I'm way off course here. :ask: I'm not following this part to good, huh?

Am I even heading in the right general direction with attempting to link these queries :?:

Also?
How do you make the colors in the rating box change with preset value :?:
I can't find any options for that in the cigar_ratings_list query ?

Whata' ya' know?
Whata' ya' hear?
Whata' ya' say?
Whata' ya' think?


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

> Kevin you are right on time.. You da' MAN !
> 
> With your help I made those adjustments in about 40 minutes or so&#8230; Seemed fast to me.


Cool, glad to hear you made it that far. Let's look at your questions...



> But I do have to say, you lost me with the last part about referencing the two queries based on the humidor form. I made two simple query wizards one I called "Cigar_Manufacturer" & "Cigar_Description" in the humidor section. In the 1st query I added just the field of manufacturer. 2nd I added the fields of "description, origin filler ect, all the way to rating" [Am I even creating them correctly ]


I think I steered you a bit wrong here. I was just going from memory and didn't verify what I said would work. Let's get a bit technical and see if we can make this happen.

Instead of two queries, we'll do it with one and some code. The first query will give a pull down menu for "Manufacturer" that will list two fields - "Manufacturer" and "Description". From those two fields, you should be able to determine whether you're picking a cigar from your previous entries that matches the new one you want to enter. Once you pick one, we'll populate the rest of the fields with entries from the cigar you selected.

The first step is to replace the "Manufacturer" text field in the Humidor form with a combo box. Before you do this, make a copy of the database just in case something really gets screwed up. Then, open the Humidor form in design view, select the "Manufacturer" field, and press Delete. Next, press the "Combo Box (Form Control)" button on the Design ribbon. It's just a button with no text, but if you hover over it, you'll get a tool tip that says what it is. Next, click on an empty area of the form to create the combo box. Use your arrow keys to move it to where you want it. It should jump into line with the other fields in that column, at which point it will line up and move up and down the list as you press the arrow keys. Once it is in position, rename the label and the "Name" field in the Property Sheet if it doesn't do it automatically. Also in the Property sheet, change the Control Source to "Manufacturer".

Ok, now's where the technical stuff comes in. To make the combo box show the list of cigars to choose from, we have to add a query to the "Row Source" in the Property Sheet. To do this, click in the "Row Source" field and then select the elipsis (...) button to bring up the Query Builder. Switch to SQL view and paste in the following code:


```
SELECT DISTINCT Humidor.Manufacturer, Humidor.Description
FROM Humidor
ORDER BY Humidor.Manufacturer, Humidor.Description;
```
Press the Run button and make sure results are returned without an error. If that's good, close the Query Builder by clicking on the "X" at the right side of the tab bar.

Next, in the Property Sheet, go to the Format tab and change "Column Count" to 2, "Column Widths" to 2";4", "Column Heads" to Yes, and "List Width" to 6". Save your changes and open the Humidor form in form view. Now, when you click the down arrow for Manufacturer, you should get a list of cigars to choose from. If you choose one now, it will only populate the Manufacturer field. We'll fix that next.

Again, in the Property Sheet for Manufacturer, select the "Event" tab and click in the "After Update" field and click the elipsis button. Choose "Code Builder". The Microsoft Visual Basic editor will open and you'll notice the cursor is inside a new subroutine called Manufacturer_AfterUpdate. Paste the following code at that point:


```
Me.Description = DLookup("[Description]", "Humidor", "[Manufacturer] = '" & Me.Manufacturer & "'")
Me.Length = DLookup("[Length]", "Humidor", "[Manufacturer] = '" & Me.Manufacturer & "'")
Me.Ring_Gauge = DLookup("[Ring_Gauge]", "Humidor", "[Manufacturer] = '" & Me.Manufacturer & "'")
Me.Band = DLookup("[Band]", "Humidor", "[Manufacturer] = '" & Me.Manufacturer & "'")
Me.Origin = DLookup("[Origin]", "Humidor", "[Manufacturer] = '" & Me.Manufacturer & "'")
Me.Wrapper = DLookup("[Wrapper]", "Humidor", "[Manufacturer] = '" & Me.Manufacturer & "'")
Me.Binder = DLookup("[Binder]", "Humidor", "[Manufacturer] = '" & Me.Manufacturer & "'")
Me.Filler = DLookup("[Filler]", "Humidor", "[Manufacturer] = '" & Me.Manufacturer & "'")
Me.Strength = DLookup("[Strength]", "Humidor", "[Manufacturer] = '" & Me.Manufacturer & "'")
Me.Body = DLookup("[Body]", "Humidor", "[Manufacturer] = '" & Me.Manufacturer & "'")
Me.Published_Rating = DLookup("[Published_Rating]", "Humidor", "[Manufacturer] = '" & Me.Manufacturer & "'")
Me.Image_Path = DLookup("[Image_Path]", "Humidor", "[Manufacturer] = '" & Me.Manufacturer & "'")
```
Save the changes and close the Visual Basic editor to return to Access. That should be all there is to it. You may need to save the changes and reopen the Humidor form, but now it should populate fields automatically when you choose something from the pull down list.



> Now,&#8230; how to line them up in/on the form fields; that seems to be a whole nother deal.


I think I answered this above, but to review... I use the arrow keys to move the new field into the column where I want the field to go. You might have to move it down towards the bottom of the list, but it should snap into the list and take on the alignment of that column. From that point, the up and down arrow keys will move that field up and down the list. It definitely isn't intuitive but once you figure it out, it's not so bad.



> Also?
> How do you make the colors in the rating box change with preset value
> I can't find any options for that in the cigar_ratings_list query ?


That's actually done by right clicking on the "KJ_Rated" box and selecting "Conditional Formatting". It should be pretty easy to figure out from there.

Anyway, hope this gives you something to chew on. Good luck!


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

Hmmm, my solution for populating the humidor form seems a little buggy... If you don't want to choose from the list and type a manufacturer instead, it still populates the rest of the fields with the first cigar from the manufacturer you typed (assuming you've purchased cigars from that manufacturer before). I'm not sure it's a deal breaker, but it's not how I'd want it to work. I'm sure there's a fairly simple workaround...


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2011)

For me using the new manufacture drop down, it’s just picking whatever is listed first as a cigar line under a brand name. 
And really, that isn't even consistent. So basically what I'm saying is the data base seems to pick it's own random fill in info based on whatever might have been listed in the 
database originally 1st under that brand name, maybe? :dunno:

I can’t remember that far back to which cigar line I original entered.

But it will only fill in one certain cigar data from each of the brands in the query At random

Unless of course you only have one cigar in that brand.

On the positive side,…. It always picks the same cigar in every band. :biggrin:

Also note: I am using mine in the accdr version once i edit in access


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

Mr Mike said:


> For me using the new manufacture drop down, it's just picking whatever is listed first as a cigar line under a brand name.
> And really, that isn't even consistent. So basically what I'm saying is the data base seems to pick it's own random fill in info based on whatever might have been listed in the
> database originally 1st under that brand name, maybe? :dunno:
> 
> ...


That sounds like what I'm seeing as well. Although, manually selecting a cigar from the drop down list is working for me.

You're right about it picking the first cigar entered under a selected brand. It won't necessarily be the first in the drop down list because that is sorted alphabetically just for presentation.

I think a way to fix it would be to base the drop down on the Description field instead of the Manufacturer field. I haven't tried it yet since it will be a fair amount of work, but I believe that will do it since the description field will be unique to each cigar instead of an entire line.

It would use all the same logic, just based on the description instead of manufacturer. However, I think I'd swap positions in the column so the description is the first field (kind of like on the Cigar Dossier form).

I'll see if I have time this evening to give it a try.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice to see this is still going great job Kevin !


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nice to see this is still going great job Kevin !


Thanks Tony! I was kind of glad Mr Mike brought it back up. I lost interest in it when my laptop was stolen. I'd made a lot of changes and lost them all when it was stolen. Plus, all of my dossier entries were gone. I had backups but they were all on my laptop. Dumb!

Anyway, thanks to Mike, I revisited many of the changes I'd made and am using the database again.

Once I verify everything is working properly, I'll be updating my download link with a new version.


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

Mike - I switched the drop down list to the Description field and it seems to work a lot better. I also changed it so that it only retrieves a list of previous descriptions, since having the manufacturer in the pull down list was superfluous.

Here's the changed code I used:

For the Control Source:

```
SELECT DISTINCT Humidor.Description
FROM Humidor
ORDER BY Humidor.Description;
```
For the AfterUpdate event:

```
Private Sub Description_AfterUpdate()
Me.Manufacturer = DLookup("[Manufacturer]", "Humidor", "[Description] = '" & Me.Description & "'")
Me.Length = DLookup("[Length]", "Humidor", "[Description] = '" & Me.Description & "'")
Me.Ring_Gauge = DLookup("[Ring_Gauge]", "Humidor", "[Description] = '" & Me.Description & "'")
Me.Band = DLookup("[Band]", "Humidor", "[Description] = '" & Me.Description & "'")
Me.Origin = DLookup("[Origin]", "Humidor", "[Description] = '" & Me.Description & "'")
Me.Wrapper = DLookup("[Wrapper]", "Humidor", "[Description] = '" & Me.Description & "'")
Me.Binder = DLookup("[Binder]", "Humidor", "[Description] = '" & Me.Description & "'")
Me.Filler = DLookup("[Filler]", "Humidor", "[Description] = '" & Me.Description & "'")
Me.Strength = DLookup("[Strength]", "Humidor", "[Description] = '" & Me.Description & "'")
Me.Body = DLookup("[Body]", "Humidor", "[Description] = '" & Me.Description & "'")
Me.Published_Rating = DLookup("[Published_Rating]", "Humidor", "[Description] = '" & Me.Description & "'")
Me.Image_Path = DLookup("[Image_Path]", "Humidor", "[Description] = '" & Me.Description & "'")
End Sub
```
Using the Description, if you select a cigar from the pull down list, it populates the rest of the fields. But, if you just type one in and hit Tab, it won't, unless what you type exactly matches a previous cigar, in which case populating the rest of the fields should be a good idea anyway.


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2011)

Woe, kevin hold on a minute. :hmm:

Can I get *a little* more detail on the procedure part of "I switched the drop down list to the Description field". 
So, delete manufacturer query?
Delete both the the fields all together and start over with new query or ?

I'm confused :frown: 

But i did follow the second parts about changing both the codes from what was already there.


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

Mr Mike said:


> Woe, kevin hold on a minute. :hmm:
> 
> Can I get *a little* more detail on the procedure part of "I switched the drop down list to the Description field".
> So, delete manufacturer query?
> ...


Sorry, should have included a few more clues...

I deleted the Manufacturer and Description fields and recreated them, but this time the Description field is the combo box and the Manufacturer field is just a text box.

Then, I set the Description field Control Source to use the SQL code listed below. You'll notice it's very similar to the code originally used to populate the Manufacturer drop down except that it only includes the Description field. I left off the Manufacturer because it isn't needed.


```
SELECT DISTINCT Humidor.Description
FROM Humidor
ORDER BY Humidor.Description;
```
Finally, to push the correct fields to the rest of the form, I created an AfterUpdate event for the Description field using the code below. Again, it's nearly the same as what I was using when basing the drop down off of the Manufacturer. I've just done a find/replace to change everything to Description.


```
Private Sub Description_AfterUpdate()
Me.Manufacturer = DLookup("[Manufacturer]", "Humidor", "[Description] = '" & Me.Description & "'")
Me.Length = DLookup("[Length]", "Humidor", "[Description] = '" & Me.Description & "'")
Me.Ring_Gauge = DLookup("[Ring_Gauge]", "Humidor", "[Description] = '" & Me.Description & "'")
Me.Band = DLookup("[Band]", "Humidor", "[Description] = '" & Me.Description & "'")
Me.Origin = DLookup("[Origin]", "Humidor", "[Description] = '" & Me.Description & "'")
Me.Wrapper = DLookup("[Wrapper]", "Humidor", "[Description] = '" & Me.Description & "'")
Me.Binder = DLookup("[Binder]", "Humidor", "[Description] = '" & Me.Description & "'")
Me.Filler = DLookup("[Filler]", "Humidor", "[Description] = '" & Me.Description & "'")
Me.Strength = DLookup("[Strength]", "Humidor", "[Description] = '" & Me.Description & "'")
Me.Body = DLookup("[Body]", "Humidor", "[Description] = '" & Me.Description & "'")
Me.Published_Rating = DLookup("[Published_Rating]", "Humidor", "[Description] = '" & Me.Description & "'")
Me.Image_Path = DLookup("[Image_Path]", "Humidor", "[Description] = '" & Me.Description & "'")
End Sub
```
Hope that clears it up.


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

A new version of the Cigar Dossier is ready for download. It has a few minor bug fixes and includes a couple of new features to make using it easier. I can't update my original post anymore, so I'll put the link here:

Cigar Dossier 1.2

The database is packaged as a Microsoft Installer (.msi) file. After downloading, just double click the .msi to install. It should create a Cigar Dossier folder under your Program Files folder and a shortcut on your start menu and desktop.

Cigar Dossier is an Access 2007 database but can be installed even if you don't have Microsoft Office. The installer should automatically download and install the Access Runtime if you don't have Access installed already. If that doesn't work, please let me know.

The database uses a custom font that you may not have installed on your computer. If the "Cigar Dossier", "Rated", and "Stats" headings don't look like the screenshot below, you can install the missing font from your %ProgramFiles%\Cigar Dossier\Fonts folder. Just right click on arbonnie.ttf and choose Install.










This won't upgrade the older version. It will create a completely new install with an empty database. It's possible to export the records from the old database and import them into this one, but only if you have Access installed and not just the runtime.

Here's a list of changes in this version:


If you purchase a particular cigar more than once, you won't have to manually type in all of the information for that cigar every time you enter it into the Humidor form. The Description field now has a drop down list from which you can select previous entries. Doing so populates many of the fields automatically, leaving just a couple to be manually updated.
Corrected several tool tips on the buttons in the upper right hand corner. Some were missing and a couple didn't correspond to the actions the buttons actually perform.
Added error checking for the Quantity Remaining field that prevents it from showing "#Error" while making a Humidor entry.
Modified the Retailer field to show a drop down list of previous retailers rather than a static list.
Fixed the Purchase Type pull down menu so it shows previous entries to pick from (Box, Single, 5 Pack, etc). I'm not sure when this stopped working or if the version I had available for download had this problem.


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2011)

Kevin,

I got some kind of issue here. 
I went back to the previous save. (I always demo new work on a duplicate copy first, so i deleted that last attempt) 
So anyway I deleted both fields, reenter the manufacturer As a text then the added the combo description
and followed all the directions from the previous trial. But of course adjusting 
all the terms to description, inserted your new codes too.

Saved work closed humi from,&#8230;

Ok so here's what happens

I go to new bank entry, the drop down works shows me the descriptions but no manufacture, once I pic one I get a pop up
_sorry sidestep Forum issue}_ *I don't have enough post to be able to post pics or links yet; so lets improvise:*
Here's what comes up: Just remove the spaces&#8230;.
www bestbuy2day . com/ temp/ error1.jpg

bear in mind I also just renamed the original manufacturer query to Description. 
I even left the two original columns of description & manufacturer but switched the order.


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2011)

for screen shot of the expression as installed, just see same link: error2.jpg


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2011)

kevin, heres what comes up when i click on your new link for Cigar Dossier 1.2
screen shot: same link as before, but just use error3.jpg this time.

its a warning for a dangerous site from mcafee

just thought you should know

{man! this 30 post crap is getting to be annoying}


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

Mr Mike said:


> Kevin,
> 
> I got some kind of issue here.
> I went back to the previous save. (I always demo new work on a duplicate copy first, so i deleted that last attempt)
> ...


I see in your second screenshot that you have two subroutines called "Description_AfterUpdate". Try deleting the one that doesn't have anything in it.

And, as for the McAfee warning, WTF? I have no idea why you'd get that. The zip file contains an .MSI file that installs the database. Nothing else. It doesn't do anything browser related at all except for the one button on the Humidor form that opens your default browser to search for an image at Cigars International. Do you get the same warning from the download links in the first post?

It looks like fileden.com has a bad reputation because when you log in to upload files you have to go through about 10 pages of scams and spam before you get to your account. That's definitely true, but someone downloading a file from there never sees that since it's just a link. Looks like I need to find a better hosting site anyway. I just wish I could edit my first post to change those links.


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh Kevin by no means was I trying to imply that I thought you we up to No good.

*I HAVE HAD BOTH YOUR FIRST 2 VERSIONS DOWNLOADED, AND HAVE NOT HAD ANY COMPUTER ISSUES WITH EITHER.*

But like I said, I just thought you should know that's what MacAfee shot at me when I clicked the link.

Maybe it's the download site your using that they have a security problem with?


----------



## ignite223 (Jan 11, 2009)

This is awesome!!!! Thanks for sharing your hard work


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2011)

ok Kevin, that seems to have solve that. Thank you.

Like your post said it's still got some small bugs. This one is a:
*"<Message> in query expression <expression>. (Error 3075)
The expression you typed is not valid for the reason indicated in the message. Make sure you have typed field names and punctuation correctly, and then try the operation again."*

I open a new entry and I'm going thru all the logs previous. Some of them have this pop up. So I'm looking at the entries the some have a dash included in the text description, but others have a dash under a completely different band and don't get flagged.

I tried correcting one original posting it had an 'R' (the ' is the problem) in the text, now its lost all info on that individual entry.

*screen shot: error4.jpg*

Why does it seem to have a problem with some of the " - " or " ' "


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2011)

correction, its only the " ' " that is the problem


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

Mr Mike said:


> ok Kevin, that seems to have solve that. Thank you.
> 
> Like your post said it's still got some small bugs. This one is a:
> *"<Message> in query expression <expression>. (Error 3075)
> ...


Yeah, that's an error checking situation that I haven't accounted for. If you include the ' character in the description field, the expression that pushes the values to the other fields interprets it as the closing apostrophe in the code and then doesn't know what to do with the text that follows.

I think the fix is to check the entry for special characters (', |, etc) and convert them to their character string code equivalent before writing to the database. For example, the ' character is chr(39). That's a bit beyond my level of expertise though.

This is an example of how to implement that, but I have no idea how to modify it to work in this situation:


```
Function ReplaceStr (TextIn, ByVal SearchStr As String, _
                        ByVal Replacement As String, _
                        ByVal CompMode As Integer)
   Dim WorkText As String, Pointer As Integer
     If IsNull(TextIn) Then
       ReplaceStr = Null
     Else
       WorkText = TextIn
       Pointer = InStr(1, WorkText, SearchStr, CompMode)
       Do While Pointer > 0
         WorkText = Left(WorkText, Pointer - 1) & Replacement & _
                    Mid(WorkText, Pointer + Len(SearchStr))
         Pointer = InStr(Pointer + Len(Replacement), WorkText, _
                         SearchStr, CompMode)
       Loop
       ReplaceStr = WorkText
     End If
   End Function

   Function SQLFixup(TextIn)
     SQLFixup = ReplaceStr(TextIn, "'", "''", 0)
   End Function

   Function JetSQLFixup(TextIn)
   Dim Temp
     Temp = ReplaceStr(TextIn, "'", "''", 0)
     JetSQLFixup = ReplaceStr(Temp, "|", "' & chr(124) & '", 0)
   End Function

   Function FindFirstFixup(TextIn)
   Dim Temp
     Temp = ReplaceStr(TextIn, "'", "' & chr(39) & '", 0)
     FindFirstFixup = ReplaceStr(Temp, "|", "' & chr(124) & '", 0)
   End Function
```


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2011)

what do you think of this for an idea? could this bring us to a simpler fix?


---------------------------------------

Your problem is the quotation marks within the FindNext string, as you say.

I assume you are connecting to an Access database. The FindNext acts as if it is a Where clause in an SQL Select statement. So you are effectively running an SQL query like :


Code:
Select * From TableName Where hindi = 'stringvalue'


In Access, you can use either ' or " to enclose the string value. If the string value has a ' or " imbedded in it, this looks like the end of the quoted string, and the rest of the string is a syntax error.

Use the following to replace any ' or " with '' or "".


Code:
stringvalue = Replace(stringvalue, " " " ", """""")
stringvalue = "'" & Replace(stringvalue, " ' ", " ' ' ") & " ' "
'now your FindNext looks like this
Data1.Recordset.FindNext "hindi= " & stringvalue

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

I think I've got an even easier answer. Notice the change in the quotes in the code below. It looks ridiculous but was suggested as a solution to a similar problem. I guess the more quotes you use, the better it works.


```
Me.Manufacturer = DLookup("[Manufacturer]", "Humidor", "[Description] = """ & Me.Description & """")
Me.Length = DLookup("[Length]", "Humidor", "[Description] = """ & Me.Description & """")
Me.Ring_Gauge = DLookup("[Ring_Gauge]", "Humidor", "[Description] = """ & Me.Description & """")
Me.Band = DLookup("[Band]", "Humidor", "[Description] = """ & Me.Description & """")
Me.Origin = DLookup("[Origin]", "Humidor", "[Description] = """ & Me.Description & """")
Me.Wrapper = DLookup("[Wrapper]", "Humidor", "[Description] = """ & Me.Description & """")
Me.Binder = DLookup("[Binder]", "Humidor", "[Description] = """ & Me.Description & """")
Me.Filler = DLookup("[Filler]", "Humidor", "[Description] = """ & Me.Description & """")
Me.Strength = DLookup("[Strength]", "Humidor", "[Description] = """ & Me.Description & """")
Me.Body = DLookup("[Body]", "Humidor", "[Description] = """ & Me.Description & """")
Me.Published_Rating = DLookup("[Published_Rating]", "Humidor", "[Description] = """ & Me.Description & """")
Me.Image_Path = DLookup("[Image_Path]", "Humidor", "[Description] = """ & Me.Description & """")
```
That seems to have done it on mine but I didn't test every possible way for it to fail.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Kevin I gotta say this is one cool program, you get some RG for sure!


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2011)

...


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2011)

KEVIN,.. YOU.. ARE... DA' MAN. :first:









*It looks like you finally might a pulled it off.*

---------------------------------------------------------
*
Even when you wazz*







*slashing thru all that code.

Chain smoking your way thru all those stogies; one after another.
Burn-in the candle at both ends just see you way thur that smoke filled den of iniquity you dwell in.*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*You still managed to come out back on top, smoke-in like a bullet.. *










*Thank you Chief Master Sergeant, SIR*


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

Cool, glad to hear it's working. Thanks for the kind words everyone.


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow, this is sick. I dont have a large inventory but this is truly amazing. Thanks a lot. Very very cool.


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

l330n said:


> Wow, this is sick. I dont have a large inventory but this is truly amazing. Thanks a lot. Very very cool.


Thanks!


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Sorry if this has already been covered but I do now own access or office. How do I go about getting this program without them? thanks


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

joshbhs04 said:


> Sorry if this has already been covered but I do now own access or office. How do I go about getting this program without them? thanks


In the very first post, you'll find instructions for downloading the installer and font in the "Update 2" and "Update 3" sections. The installer will install the Access runtime which allows you to use all of the functions of the database. You'll need to install the font as well or the forms won't look quite right.


----------



## Torqued (May 18, 2011)

Subscribing. Interesting...


----------



## jsteinmetz (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi all,

I've been playing around with the database a bit (which is excellent, by the way... thanks!) making some aesthetic changes mostly, but I wanted to share one of the funtional changes I've made because it seems to address what Mr. Mike was requesting.

I implemented cascading combo boxes for the Mfg and Description fields on the humidor form, so selecting a manufacturer from the dropdown list filters the values available in the description dropdown list to just that manufacturer, but you can still enter new values for either field. Here's the code:

For the Manufacturer rowsource:


```
SELECT DISTINCT Humidor.Manufacturer
FROM Humidor
ORDER BY Humidor.Manufacturer;
```
and the Manufacturer afterUpdate event code:


```
Private Sub Manufacturer_AfterUpdate()
 
   On Error Resume Next
   Description.RowSource = "SELECT DISTINCT Humidor.Description " & _
            "FROM Humidor " & _
            "WHERE Humidor.Manufacturer = '" & Manufacturer.Value & "' " & _
            "ORDER BY Humidor.Description;"
    Refresh
End Sub
```
And the Description afterUpdate event code:


```
Private Sub Description_AfterUpdate()
Me.Length = DLookup("[Length]", "Humidor", "[Description] = """ & Me.Description & """")
Me.Ring_Gauge = DLookup("[Ring_Gauge]", "Humidor", "[Description] = """ & Me.Description & """")
Me.Band = DLookup("[Band]", "Humidor", "[Description] = """ & Me.Description & """")
Me.Origin = DLookup("[Origin]", "Humidor", "[Description] = """ & Me.Description & """")
Me.Wrapper = DLookup("[Wrapper]", "Humidor", "[Description] = """ & Me.Description & """")
Me.Binder = DLookup("[Binder]", "Humidor", "[Description] = """ & Me.Description & """")
Me.Filler = DLookup("[Filler]", "Humidor", "[Description] = """ & Me.Description & """")
Me.Strength = DLookup("[Strength]", "Humidor", "[Description] = """ & Me.Description & """")
Me.Body = DLookup("[Body]", "Humidor", "[Description] = """ & Me.Description & """")
Me.Published_Rating = DLookup("[Published_Rating]", "Humidor", "[Description] = """ & Me.Description & """")
Me.Image_Path = DLookup("[Image_Path]", "Humidor", "[Description] = """ & Me.Description & """")
Refresh
End Sub
```
Make sure you change the Manufacturer text box to a combo box (you can just right click on it and select Change To-> Combo Box) and remove the rowsource code for the Description field.

I added a Refresh command to the macros for both the delete and add record button on the form, so changes in the list are reflected immediately.

I also added a new module and some code that opens a browse file dialog when you click on the "No Photo" image on the form, so you can browse the default image directory and select a photo visually, rather than copy/pasting the path. If anyone's interested I'll post the code up.

J


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

jsteinmetz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been playing around with the database a bit (which is excellent, by the way... thanks!) making some aesthetic changes mostly, but I wanted to share one of the funtional changes I've made because it seems to address what Mr. Mike was requesting.
> 
> ...


I'll have to give that a try. Thanks! The code to browse for the default image directory sounds like a great idea as well.


----------



## jsteinmetz (Jun 22, 2011)

Cool, I'll post the code up when I can get to a computer


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

OK, maybe I'm the only one, but I can't get the file to d/l. When I click on your link, it takes me to a file download site where I enter my email address...all is good to this point. When I click on the link in my email address, it takes me to the d/l link page...all still good. However, when I try to d/l it, I get an error message that says I don't have permission. Any suggestions?

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

smirak said:


> OK, maybe I'm the only one, but I can't get the file to d/l. When I click on your link, it takes me to a file download site where I enter my email address...all is good to this point. When I click on the link in my email address, it takes me to the d/l link page...all still good. However, when I try to d/l it, I get an error message that says I don't have permission. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kevin


Hopefully these links still work:

Cigar Dossier database: http://www.fileden.com/files/2010/9/5/2962070/CigarDossier1.2.accdb
Font used in forms: http://www.fileden.com/files/2010/9/5/2962070/ARBONNIE.ttf

filehosting.org must have just started requiring an email address and sending a download link. I just tried it and didn't work for me either. That pisses me off.


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

jimrockford said:


> Hopefully these links still work:
> 
> Cigar Dossier database: http://www.fileden.com/files/2010/9/5/2962070/CigarDossier1.2.accdb
> Font used in forms: http://www.fileden.com/files/2010/9/5/2962070/ARBONNIE.ttf
> ...


Somehow, I got the lnky to work. I'm running the program right now, but not really sure how to make it say I smoked a cigar. I've tried thre ways from Sunday and every time I do something, I wind up smoking the wrong cigar or editing the wrong cigar or something like that.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

smirak said:


> Somehow, I got the lnky to work. I'm running the program right now, but not really sure how to make it say I smoked a cigar. I've tried thre ways from Sunday and every time I do something, I wind up smoking the wrong cigar or editing the wrong cigar or something like that.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kevin


Well, I'm not sure what the problem is, but it works like this:

1. Create entries for cigars you purchase using the "Humidor" form.
2. As you smoke cigars, use the "Cigar Dossier" form to create a review of each one.
3. Don't try to delete entries, particularly from the Humidor database. Doing so will result in odd stuff happening.
4. Use the built in reports to see what you have left in your inventory and to see how much you've spent.


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2011)

7 days ago:
*Oh boy,... new pic code-*









reality sets in:
2 days later... new pic code ahh.. 
............................................









4 days later.......









7 days later......







code, humm, code for what......

the future: 9 days passed. so we send out a couple of da' boyz.
So,.....







we here you got some code you been holden out on. 
Da' boss sez he don't think it would be in your best interest to do so..
it could run you into serious health consequences with such altercations as this.

the future: day 11.
Mugsy is sent around to pay Jason a visit, to get a clearer understanding of the situation. *And the importance of timeliness.*









.........................................................................

.
.







7 days without access to a computer, .. Man&#8230; that's gota be sheer touchier!
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## jsteinmetz (Jun 22, 2011)

Mr Mike said:


> 7 days ago:
> 
> 7 days without access to a computer, .. Man&#8230; that's gota be sheer touchier!
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## jsteinmetz (Jun 22, 2011)

Here's another one to make things simpler.

Create another module called BrowseFolderPath (or Module2 or anything, it doesn't really matter)

Here's the code:


```
Option Compare Database
Private Type BROWSEINFO
  hOwner As Long
  pidlRoot As Long
  pszDisplayName As String
  lpszTitle As String
  ulFlags As Long
  lpfn As Long
  lParam As Long
  iImage As Long
End Type
Private Declare Function SHGetPathFromIDList Lib "shell32.dll" Alias _
            "SHGetPathFromIDListA" (ByVal pidl As Long, _
            ByVal pszPath As String) As Long
            
Private Declare Function SHBrowseForFolder Lib "shell32.dll" Alias _
            "SHBrowseForFolderA" (lpBrowseInfo As BROWSEINFO) _
            As Long
            
Private Const BIF_RETURNONLYFSDIRS = &H1
Public Function BrowseFolder()
  Dim X As Long, bi As BROWSEINFO, dwIList As Long
  Dim szPath As String, wPos As Integer
  
    With bi
        .hOwner = hWndAccessApp
        .lpszTitle = szDialogTitle
        .ulFlags = BIF_RETURNONLYFSDIRS
    End With
    
    dwIList = SHBrowseForFolder(bi)
    szPath = Space$(512)
    X = SHGetPathFromIDList(ByVal dwIList, ByVal szPath)
    
    If X Then
        wPos = InStr(szPath, Chr(0))
        BrowseFolder = Left$(szPath, wPos - 1)
    Else
        BrowseFolder = vbNullString
    End If
End Function
```
Now in the Settings form, set the On Click event for the Image_Directory text box to:


```
Image_Directory = BrowseFolder()
```
Now when you click on the text box to set the default image directory path, a "Browse for Folder" dialog will pop up.


----------



## jsteinmetz (Jun 22, 2011)

By the way, Mike, were you able to get those cascading combo boxes to work? Is that what you were looking to accomplish?


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

"Now, set the On Double Click event for the image frame to:"

Where is this option? Also, where does this module show up for me to just browse to the pics?

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## jsteinmetz (Jun 22, 2011)

In desgin view mode for the Humidor form, double click the image frame object to display its properties. 

"On Dbl Click" is an option under the Event tab. Clicking the ... will bring up a menu, and selecting Code Builder will let you enter the code in the Visual Basic editor.

The module doesn't really "show up" anywhere, it's only providing the image frame's event with instructions on where to look when you try to assign a value to the "Image Path" field. After you assign this code, though, double clicking the photo on a cigar's humidor entry will let you browse all of the pictures in your default cigars pics directory.


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

jsteinmetz said:


> In desgin view mode for the Humidor form, double click the image frame object to display its properties.
> 
> "On Dbl Click" is an option under the Event tab. Clicking the ... will bring up a menu, and selecting Code Builder will let you enter the code in the Visual Basic editor.
> 
> The module doesn't really "show up" anywhere, it's only providing the image frame's event with instructions on where to look when you try to assign a value to the "Image Path" field. After you assign this code, though, double clicking the photo on a cigar's humidor entry will let you browse all of the pictures in your default cigars pics directory.


Thanks Jason...still can't get it to work right though...I'll keep playing with it. Haven't messed around in Access since like 03, so I'm fairly rusty. What I want to be able to do is use a master vendor dbase and just use drop down boxes to add cigars to your humidor. Type here, type there, it's all a wash, but for me, my approach is easier for me to comprehend...I started adding vendors to a master dbase last night when I was watching the Womens World cup. Got about 1000 records added last night...for example, all AF, CAO, Comacho, Punch, etc...Gurkha is almost 100 of those records...

Kevin


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

Jason,

I get the following error after following your instructions:










It appears it isn't finding the new modules. Both sets of code are doing the same thing for me. Any ideas?


----------



## 54 Conqueror (Jun 17, 2011)

Need to make an iPad app out of it!


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2011)

jsteinmetz said:


> Mr Mike said:
> 
> 
> > 7 days without access to a computer, .. Man&#8230; that's gota be sheer touchier!
> ...


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

It looks like everyone's been busy. I'm working on finishing up my military career, starting a new job, and trying to close on a new house this week. No wedding, but my mind is already melted and warped beyond repair.

So, not much progress on anything as of late.

I love the idea of browsing for images though. I hope Jason can come through with an answer, without compromising his wedding plans, of course...


----------



## jsteinmetz (Jun 22, 2011)

jimrockford said:


> Jason,
> 
> I get the following error after following your instructions:
> 
> ...


Have you closed the database and saved changes yet? I noticed when I tried again using the "stock" CD 1.2 database, it didn't ask me to name and save the module until i closed the database. Maybe that's it?

I've tried it in both Access 2007 and 2010 now and it's worked fine, copying and pasting the code from this thread. Perhaps it's a version issue?


----------



## gxyboi (Jun 1, 2010)

Really enjoying this database thus far! Thank you much


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Is the download for this file still working, tried it 3 times, and once I click on the link that's emailed to me, I click 'download', and it seems to just refresh the screen to the filehosting upload page rather than downloading anything.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

I was going to edit my post, but I can't. Then I was going to just PM Kevin, can't do that either...so the only option left is to double post sadly ...

I finally got the download to work, I was being rather retarded last night and way overcomplicated that issue.

I do however have a new problem, I can't open the database in either Access 2007 or 2010, no matter which I open it in it gives an "Unrecognized database format" error, anyone had this issue or know how to solve it? I've downloaded it 3 times to make sure, same issue each time.


----------



## jsteinmetz (Jun 22, 2011)

Daniel, here's a link to a copy of the original version I downloaded:

docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B7nP4ROa7hm-MDVlZjE3ZWItNWY3NC00YjAxLWE2ZTEtNmNiYjY4YmJmM2Vi&hl=en_US

I also have a new version I've been working on based on Jim's database, but I don't want to post the link up without Jim giving me the ok first. I can PM it to you if you'd like to check it out, it includes a lot of new features (like the ability to add and change samplers, browsing for images, a built in cigars database pulled from the Puff reviews forum with about 7,000 cigars, and a bunch of other stuff).

Jim, I'd also like you to take a look at it, if you're interested.

Jason


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

jsteinmetz said:


> Daniel, here's a link to a copy of the original version I downloaded:
> 
> docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B7nP4ROa7hm-MDVlZjE3ZWItNWY3NC00YjAxLWE2ZTEtNmNiYjY4YmJmM2Vi&hl=en_US
> 
> ...


I can't get PMs yet, but if you want to email it to me, my email is daniel.b.barr at gmail.com, would appreciate it 

Thanks for the original link as well


----------



## jsteinmetz (Jun 22, 2011)

Staxed said:


> I can't get PMs yet, but if you want to email it to me, my email is daniel.b.barr at gmail.com, would appreciate it
> 
> Thanks for the original link as well


Just sent it, let me know what you think after you'd had a chance to play with it a little bit.

And you're welcome.

J


----------



## raylol16 (Aug 4, 2011)

This looks amazing. Definitely going to give it a try when I get home from work.


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Id be willing to check out that new version as well. You can pm if you choose, I know you may not want to spread it around but its safe with me.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

jsteinmetz said:


> Just sent it, let me know what you think after you'd had a chance to play with it a little bit.
> 
> And you're welcome.
> 
> J


Strange, the original one you linked works just fine for me, the updated one you emailed me has the same error as the one posted in the first post here, not letting me open it, just my luck, lol.


----------



## jsteinmetz (Jun 22, 2011)

Staxed said:


> Strange, the original one you linked works just fine for me, the updated one you emailed me has the same error as the one posted in the first post here, not letting me open it, just my luck, lol.


That is strange, it was all built on the original that I gave you the link to, and all of the work was done in Access 2010. I'll see if I can figure out what's going on.

Josh, I can't PM yet, either, but if you want to give me your email I can send you a link that way.


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

jsteinmetz said:


> That is strange, it was all built on the original that I gave you the link to, and all of the work was done in Access 2010. I'll see if I can figure out what's going on.
> 
> Josh, I can't PM yet, either, but if you want to give me your email I can send you a link that way.


the email is [email protected], Thanks


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

thanks, now its time to play around!


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

jsteinmetz said:


> That is strange, it was all built on the original that I gave you the link to, and all of the work was done in Access 2010. I'll see if I can figure out what's going on.
> 
> Josh, I can't PM yet, either, but if you want to give me your email I can send you a link that way.


I was trying to run it in 2007, that's probably the issue (forgot I can only use 2007 or 2010, reenabled 2010 and it opens now). Though, the VB coding doesn't seem to like 64bit systems sadly, so I'll have to look into that.


----------



## jsteinmetz (Jun 22, 2011)

joshbhs04 said:


> thanks, now its time to play around!


Josh, were you able to get the version I emailed you to load?


----------



## raylol16 (Aug 4, 2011)

This is incredible. This is giving a monetary value to what I have spent so far. I have only like 100 or so sticks in it and I was not expecting to see the amount spent. This is awesome though. I love how inventory updates when you put in an entry after a smoke.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

raylol16 said:


> This is incredible. This is giving a monetary value to what I have spent so far. I have only like 100 or so sticks in it and I was not expecting to see the amount spent. This is awesome though. I love how inventory updates when you put in an entry after a smoke.


just don't let the wife see it  lol


----------



## raylol16 (Aug 4, 2011)

Staxed said:


> just don't let the wife see it  lol


lol good thing im not married!


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

raylol16 said:


> lol good thing im not married!


/daydreams

that was mean, I shouldn't have said that :hurt:


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

jsteinmetz said:


> Daniel, here's a link to a copy of the original version I downloaded:
> 
> docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B7nP4ROa7hm-MDVlZjE3ZWItNWY3NC00YjAxLWE2ZTEtNmNiYjY4YmJmM2Vi&hl=en_US
> 
> ...


Jason,

I would love to try the version you've been working on. I've been so busy lately that I've kind of abandoned mine. The new features you mention sound cool though and may be a good reason to start recording stuff again. I do have a stack of receipts waiting to be entered...


----------



## jsteinmetz (Jun 22, 2011)

Josh or Daniel, would one of you mind PMing the link to the new DB to Jim? I still don't have enough posts to PM users.

Thanks


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

This is ridiculously amazing! Nice work Kevin! And 'nice work' is a serious understatement. Makes the excel spreadsheet I just finished look weak as hell lol.

Put me on the list of "I too would love to get a look at the version with a 7k database built in" please!


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

jsteinmetz said:


> Josh or Daniel, would one of you mind PMing the link to the new DB to Jim? I still don't have enough posts to PM users.
> 
> Thanks


I don't have enough time yet (recently registered) to send PMs. I'd gladly email it if Jim wants to post his email.


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

email sent


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

I am doing something wrong when I add/smoke my cigars? When I buy more, I've just been adding them via the 'Add Cigar to Humidor' section, my issue is, even if a certain purchase of cigars has been completely smoked, it is not removed from the dossier drop down list. So if I've purchased the same stick on two occasions, I don't know which one to select from the drop down, because both the empty entry, and the currently in stock entry both show...

In the image below, you can see the double entries when trying to add a review/smoke to the dossier. Most of the doubles are out of stock in the humi, but still show up in the list...makes things rather confusing...


----------



## raylol16 (Aug 4, 2011)

I dont have that issue cause I have sticks from different people/stores. I was thinking you could just put a date in the retailer field if there isnt enough room for the name and date.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

raylol16 said:


> I dont have that issue cause I have sticks from different people/stores. I was thinking you could just put a date in the retailer field if there isnt enough room for the name and date.


Yeah, I was planning on just starting to add the date in there somewhere, I might fiddle with it and get it to remove the empty ones though, as there's really no reason to show them if you can't smoke them...just makes this list longer than needed.


----------



## jsteinmetz (Jun 22, 2011)

gosh said:


> This is ridiculously amazing! Nice work Kevin! And 'nice work' is a serious understatement. Makes the excel spreadsheet I just finished look weak as hell lol.
> 
> Put me on the list of "I too would love to get a look at the version with a 7k database built in" please!


Matt, did anyone ever give you a link to the new database?


----------



## jsteinmetz (Jun 22, 2011)

Staxed said:


> I am doing something wrong when I add/smoke my cigars? When I buy more, I've just been adding them via the 'Add Cigar to Humidor' section, my issue is, even if a certain purchase of cigars has been completely smoked, it is not removed from the dossier drop down list. So if I've purchased the same stick on two occasions, I don't know which one to select from the drop down, because both the empty entry, and the currently in stock entry both show...
> 
> In the image below, you can see the double entries when trying to add a review/smoke to the dossier. Most of the doubles are out of stock in the humi, but still show up in the list...makes things rather confusing...


If you want the dossier dropwdown to only show cigars that are "in stock" in your humidor, change the rowsource for Humidor_Selection on the Cigar_Dossier form to include only humidor entries with a quantity >0.

Open the query builder for the Humidor_Selection dropdown's rowsource, add Quantity_Left from Cigar_Inventory_Query, and set the criteria to >=1.

Edit:

Just tried it myself, and I forgot that you'll also need to add the description field to the form or you'll be left with just the manufacturer's name after the form updates.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

jsteinmetz said:


> If you want the dossier dropwdown to only show cigars that are "in stock" in your humidor, change the rowsource for Humidor_Selection on the Cigar_Dossier form to include only humidor entries with a quantity >0.
> 
> Open the query builder for the Humidor_Selection dropdown's rowsource, add Quantity_Left from Cigar_Inventory_Query, and set the criteria to >=1.
> 
> ...


I updated it this morning after I posted, I was more just making sure I wasn't missing something and inputting stuff incorrectly 

Though, it's kinda moot now as I'm switching over to the updated one you sent me (forgot I hadn't done that yet, silly me), so I'll have some comments for you on that in the next few days


----------



## jsteinmetz (Jun 22, 2011)

Staxed said:


> I updated it this morning after I posted, I was more just making sure I wasn't missing something and inputting stuff incorrectly
> 
> Though, it's kinda moot now as I'm switching over to the updated one you sent me (forgot I hadn't done that yet, silly me), so I'll have some comments for you on that in the next few days


Ok, cool. I'm still gonig through it also, looking for bugs and working out some of the kinks.

And, I can now finally PM! So, Matt, I'll get the link to you so you can try to newer one as well.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

jsteinmetz said:


> Matt, did anyone ever give you a link to the new database?


Yea some cool guy named jsteinmetz sent it to me =D lol


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

This looks very interesting. Any way I can get a copy to check out?


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

foster0724 said:


> This looks very interesting. Any way I can get a copy to check out?


PM on it's way shortly


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Any way I can get this in a 2007 or Open Office compatible version? I got the one Jason pm'd me, but getting the same "unrecognized database format" error which I'm assuming is since I'm running 2007 instead of '10. I never bothered paying for an update to 10 as I'm slowly moving over to OO.


----------



## jsteinmetz (Jun 22, 2011)

gosh said:


> Any way I can get this in a 2007 or Open Office compatible version? I got the one Jason pm'd me, but getting the same "unrecognized database format" error which I'm assuming is since I'm running 2007 instead of '10. I never bothered paying for an update to 10 as I'm slowly moving over to OO.


PM sent


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

A couple of questions. I just downloaded it from the link a few pages back. Is that the most updated version? Also, does the database have any type of "wish list" feature? I've been scribbling cigars I want to try based on posts and reviews here, but find that they're becoming scattered across all sorts of post it notes and scratch pads.

Thanks for all the work that went into this project!


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2011)

I am relatively new to cigars and have been tracking everything in a spreadhseet. I was thinking about working up a database and than found this thread. Is the updated version that is linked to the reviews available anywhere? Could someone send me a link to download it?


----------



## upandcoming (May 12, 2012)

Its....been....ressurected!!!


----------



## fdfirebiz (Sep 30, 2012)

is there a new link to download the cigar dossier. old file link does not work when i click on the link its says cant find file can anyone please send me a link would love to have this program. thanks


----------



## N8NOE (Dec 5, 2005)

fdfirebiz said:


> is there a new link to download the cigar dossier. old file link does not work when i click on the link its says cant find file can anyone please send me a link would love to have this program. thanks


YES, Please repost a good link, I'm a MAC user but have Access on my iPad and can Edit files on the Mac here also..
WOULD BE GREAT to get this, been looking for a Good Cigar Log..
Jeff-N8NOE

(( I Have a Few Files on my Cigar Page at Home Page | N8NOE's Server, if anyone might like, Simple Stuff..))


----------



## FawltyTowers (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm am really interested in this as well! Does anyone have the 'newer' version that jsteinmetz was working on a year ago?


----------



## blue-ray13 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hey, 
I think it's pretty poor that no one is responding here... I found a current download link 2 pages before in a post from jsteinmetz. Unfortunately I can't post the link here, because new users need 30 posts to be able to post a link  What dumb rule is this???
Hope you find the link and enjoy the great file! Thank you very much for uploading and sharing it!!!


----------



## teamgotoil (Apr 23, 2013)

I found the link 2 pages back as well. When I download it, says some security issues. It is a bit confusing. Would be nice to be able to talk with someone about it.


----------



## teamgotoil (Apr 23, 2013)

Is there a newer version than the one a couple of pages back! I am very interested in trying this out!:frusty::hmm:


----------



## teamgotoil (Apr 23, 2013)

Has anyone ever gotten this program up to running condition without all the add-ons and corrections that I have seen was needed? I am not all that computer savy and this is all very confusing to me. I am extremely interested in this program, I just need one that works without a lot more programming. Sorry to keep posting here. Would be nice to get a response from somebody on this deal!


----------



## teamgotoil (Apr 23, 2013)

:???:I guess there isn't anyone around anymore that can help with this program????:help:


----------



## blue-ray13 (Apr 29, 2013)

Yes you're right. The file that can be downloaded a few pages ago isn't working correctly. I don't understand why there are no replies either. I think that the idea to create a cigar dosier for access is very good. Someone could post if there is a newer version. Otherwise the thread could be closed... I try to fix the problems I have with the last version. However I'm not sure whether I can fix it.


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

I apologize for not responding sooner. I just haven't been on Puff much lately. Anyway, I've re-uploaded the current version. Please see the links to the database and font package below. They're the same files that were available on the first page (v1.2) but the links there are dead.

Cigar Dossier v1.2
Font used in forms

After I completed version 1.2, another user (jsteinmetz) started working on his own version and shared it out in this same thread. He had some good ideas, but I don't think he got to a point where it was usable. I'd have to defer to him for help on his version.

For mine, the instructions in the first post are still valid (other than the download links).

You may get a security warning when you open the database that says some content has been disabled. This is because the database contains macros which could run commands on your computer without your knowledge. The macros are all visible within the database if anyone wants to verify they are harmless, but I assure you they are. To eliminate this error (and make the database usable), follow these steps:

1. Press the Options button in the Security Warning banner.
2. Write down the file path listed in the Options dialog that opens.
3. Click the "Open the Trust Center" link in the bottom left hand corner of the window.
4. Select Trusted Locations.
5. Press the "Add new location" button.
6. Browse to the location you wrote down in step two and click Ok.

This will add an exception for database files in the folder you specified. If you move the database out of that folder, you'll have to repeat the steps. These instructions are for Office 2007 but are probably similar for later versions.

If you have any questions, please let me know.


----------



## teamgotoil (Apr 23, 2013)

I downloaded the version from a couple pages back! I have finally figured how to use the program and have entered my inventory. If I download the link from above, will I have to redo my inventory. Also, I downloaded the font file and tried to install it and it said I had to have admin capability. I am the owner and only user of this computer. What am I doing wrong? Please help!


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

teamgotoil said:


> I downloaded the version from a couple pages back! I have finally figured how to use the program and have entered my inventory. If I download the link from above, will I have to redo my inventory. Also, I downloaded the font file and tried to install it and it said I had to have admin capability. I am the owner and only user of this computer. What am I doing wrong? Please help!


If you downloaded it from the Google Docs link a couple pages back, you're good. That's the same version, so no need to switch to the one I uploaded.

I assume you're using Windows Vista, 7, or 8. In those versions of Windows, even though you're logged in as an administrator, Windows launches applications with lower level rights to protect you and then gives you a confusing error when the action you're trying to accomplish fails. That's one of the "features" I turn off when I first use a new machine, so I didn't have that issue when I installed the font for myself. Anyway, Microsoft gives these instructions for installing a font in Windows 7:

1.	Open *Fonts* by clicking the *Start* button, clicking *Control Panel*, clicking *Appearance and Personalization*, and then clicking *Fonts*. 
2.	Click *File*, and then click *Install New Font*. If you don't see the *File* menu, press *ALT*.
3.	In the *Add Fonts* dialog box, under *Drives*, click the drive where the font that you want to install is located.
4.	Under *Folders*, double-click the folder containing the fonts that you want to add.
5.	Under *List of fonts*, click the font that you want to add, and then click *Install*.

If you're using a different version of Windows, let me know and I'll see if I can find some different instructions.


----------



## teamgotoil (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for getting back to me. I will check when I get home if I downloaded the google docs file or not. I have Vista. I will try to install the font when I get home as well.


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

Here's what Microsoft has to say about installing fonts in Vista:

*Windows Vista*

To install a TrueType or OpenType font on Windows Vista, right-click on the font file and then select '*Install*'. You can also drag or paste a font into the *Fonts *Control Panel.

I'm not sure if that will solve your problem because it doesn't account for not having administrator rights. If it doesn't, try this:

1. Go to the *Start *menu and type *cmd *in the search bar. 
2. At the top of the start menu, you should see a link to *cmd*. There you will right click on it and select *Run as administrator*.
3. The command prompt will open.
4. Type *net user administrator /active:yes* and press enter.
5. Close the command prompt and log out of Windows.
6. You should now have a new Administrator option at the logon screen. Hopefully, you know the password.
7. log in as the administrator and install the font by right clicking on it and choosing *Install*.
8. If you wish, you can disable the administrator account again by repeating the steps but entering *net user administrator /active:no* in step 4.


----------



## teamgotoil (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks, Kevin! I will give it a try!


----------



## Kiowas (Oct 28, 2013)

I have windows 8 and and Access 2010 but cannot get to this database. When I click on the link it takes me to a file dropper site. This program looks amazing how can I get a copy?


----------



## AsyStole (Dec 7, 2014)

Is this still supported or available?


----------

